# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  یه چیز جالب که به عقل مشاورای پولکی هم نرسیده :))

## V_buqs

سلام 
با توجه به تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 برای آوردن رتبه زیر800 باید درصد های زیر رو داشته باشی 

ادبیات فارسی 70 %
عربی 50 % 
دینی 70 %
ریاضیات 50 %
زیست 70 %
فیزیک 40 %
شیمی 80 %

همینارو کار کنید میرسید به زیر 800 که میتونید خیلی رشته های خوبی هم بیارید تازه اینا بدون سهمیه و تاثیر معدلیه  :Yahoo (4):  

اگه مثلا شیمی یا زیست واستون سختی میکنه میتونید بیشتر روی ریاضی و فیزیک کار کنید اینارو بیارید بالا 
یا ادبیات فارسی نمیتونید میتونید با عربی و زبان انگلیسی جبرانش کنید 

بنظر خیلی هم سخت نمیاد از این زاویه نگاه میکنی

موفق باشید

=========== ویرایش ============

اصن فیزیک رو 10 درصد هم بزنین رتبه تون زیر 1000 هست باز  :Yahoo (4):  

===========================

----------


## milad475

۸۰۰ کشوری یا منطقه چند؟؟
بعدشم مگه زدن زیست ۷۰ و شیمی ۸۰ بچه بازی ک نیس...

----------


## n3gin2000

اینهاهمه منطقه3کنکوراند97و96(96فقط149)
البته این آخریه که روپوش سفیدپزشکی داره  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): درحالت کلیه

----------


## MH.FA2343

اینکه یه کارنامه ببینی بر اساس همون که فکر میکنی میتونی از پس درصداش بربیای کار کنی خیلی بهت انگیزه میده! ولی راستش خیلی هم قابل اطمینان نیست که دقیقا همین درصدا بتونن همون رتبه رو توی کنکور بعدی و کنکورهای بعدی برات بیارن! کاملا بر اساس رقبا سنجیده میشه درصد ها! مثلا کسی که انتظار با درصد هاش 300 بود شد 600 و خورده ای! نمیشه دقیق گفت! شاید امسال همه سوپرایز بشن! و کلا رنج درصد ها تغییر کنه! دقیقا مثل کنکور 82-83 که همه از سطح سوالا سوپرایز شدن! و تعداد سوالات مباحث و درس ها کلا تغییر کرد!

----------


## Mr.Green

دوستان درصد ها درسته به آدم یه خط فکری میده و میتونه به آدم کمک کنه 
ولی گول زننده هم هست به طور مثال همین کنکور 96 با 97 یا 94 با 95 باهم تفاوت داشتن تو میزان درصد و رتبه

----------


## V_buqs

> دوستان درصد ها درسته به آدم یه خط فکری میده و میتونه به آدم کمک کنه 
> ولی گول زننده هم هست به طور مثال همین کنکور 96 با 97 یا 94 با 95 باهم تفاوت داشتن تو میزان درصد و رتبه


آره ولی خب من بیشتر هدفم انگیزه دادن بود خاستم بگم چیز خاصی نیست فک نکنید همرو باید 100 زد 
در حالت کلی رنج رتبه در همین حدوده

----------


## V_buqs

> ۸۰۰ کشوری یا منطقه چند؟؟
> بعدشم مگه زدن زیست ۷۰ و شیمی ۸۰ بچه بازی ک نیس...


مطنقه 1  :Yahoo (21): 
خب گفتم که میتونید کم تر بزنید جاش رو ریاضی و فیزیک کار کنید

----------


## V_buqs

> اینکه یه کارنامه ببینی بر اساس همون که فکر میکنی میتونی از پس درصداش بربیای کار کنی خیلی بهت انگیزه میده! ولی راستش خیلی هم قابل اطمینان نیست که دقیقا همین درصدا بتونن همون رتبه رو توی کنکور بعدی و کنکورهای بعدی برات بیارن! کاملا بر اساس رقبا سنجیده میشه درصد ها! مثلا کسی که انتظار با درصد هاش 300 بود شد 600 و خورده ای! نمیشه دقیق گفت! شاید امسال همه سوپرایز بشن! و کلا رنج درصد ها تغییر کنه! دقیقا مثل کنکور 82-83 که همه از سطح سوالا سوپرایز شدن! و تعداد سوالات مباحث و درس ها کلا تغییر کرد!


آها کلا کنکور داستان هایی داره 
یه سالی بود کلا سوالاش از لحاظ علمی اشکال داشت  :Yahoo (4): 
یه سالی بود جواب درست بعضی سوالاش توش نبود  :Yahoo (4): 
یه سالی بود که مثه اینکه سوالا لو رفته بود (یادم نمیاد دقیق ولی خب اخبارش زیاد پیچ خورده بود)    :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.asghar

_نمونه کارنامه قبولی رشته پزشکی در کنکور 97 در مناطق 3 گانه و سهمیه 5 درصد در ادامه مطلب... منطقه 1
رتبه زیرگروه یک:11
تراز کل:12717
قبولی:پزشکی دانشگاه تهران-روزانه
ادبیات:95      عربی:100         دین و زندگی:89        زبان خارجه:100
ریاضیات:71       زیست شناسی:89        فیزیک:92        شیمی:76




رتبه زیرگروه یک:390
تراز کل:10722
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی تبریز-روزانه
ادبیات:61          عربی:84       معارف:62         زبان خارجه:84
ریاضیات:44       زیست شناسی:81       فیزیک:82         شیمی:59




رتبه زیرگروه یک:718
تراز کل:10362
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی ساری-روزانه
ادبیات:71      عربی:95        معارف:68            زبان خارجه:32
ریاضیات:65       زیست شناسی:63        فیزیک:57      شیمی:71 




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1268
تراز کل:9987
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی جهرم-روزانه
ادبیات:47          عربی:86          معارف:68         زبان خارجه:53
ریاضیات:63         زیست شناسی:76        فیزیک:70         شیمی:38




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1630
تراز کل:9810
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی همدان-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:72          عربی:88         معارف:80         زبان خارجه:39
ریاضیات:43         زیست شناسی:61        فیزیک:47        شیمی:57




رتبه زیرگروه یک:2236
تراز کل:9584
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی ایلام-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:36         عربی:75         معارف:70         زبان خارجه:38
ریاضیات:48        زیست شناسی:71        فیزیک:46         شیمی:56




منطقه 2:
رتبه زیرگروه یک:159
تراز کل:11424
قبولی:پزشکی دانشگاه تهران-روزانه
ادبیات:72         عربی:81          معارف:64        زبان خارجه:66
ریاضیات:96        زیست شناسی:82        فیزیک:86         شیمی:55




رتبه زیرگروه یک:566
تراز کل:10706
قبولی:پزشکی دانشگاه ایران-روزانه
ادبیات:66       عربی:91        معارف:82          زبان خارجه:84
ریاضیات:65        زیست شناسی:75        فیزیک:60         شیمی:57




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1222
تراز کل:10280
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی بابل-روزانه
ادبیات:41      عربی:91        معارف:73         زبان خارجه:53
زیاضیات:65       زیست شناسی:85          فیزیک:49        شیمی:38




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1938
تراز کل:10008
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی بندرعباس-روزانه
ادبیات:72        عربی:96        معارف:64         زبان خارجه:69
ریاضیات:68         زیست شناسی:47        فیزیک:55          شیمی:65




رتبه زیرگروه یک:2409
تراز کل:9861
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی اصفهان-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:61        عربی:80       معارف:71          زبان خارجه:69
ریاضیات:40        زیست شناسی:60         فیزیک:52        شیمی:68




رتبه زیرگروه یک:2929
تراز کل:9725
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:65          عربی:75        معارف:75            زبان خارجه:100
ریاضیات:11        زیست شناسی:69        فیزیک:42       شیمی:59




رتبه زیرگروه یک:3438
تراز کل:9611
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی بیرجند-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:65        عربی:81       معارف:61         زبان خارجه:96
ریاضیات:41         زیست شناسی:63         فیزیک:31        شیمی:55




منطقه 3
رتبه زیرگروه یک:86
تراز کل:11085
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی شیراز-روزانه
ادبیات:75         عربی:78         معارف:80         زبان خارجه:57
ریاضیات:75        زیست شناسی:80       فیزیک:68         شیمی:61






رتبه زیرگروه یک:291
تراز کل:10485
قبولی:پزشکی دانشگاه تهران-روزانه
ادبیات:70         عربی:58         معارف:64         زبان خارجه:80
ریاضیات:65          زیست شناسی:75         فیزیک:42       شیمی:68




رتبه زیرگروه یک:726
تراز کل:9992
قبولی:پزشکی دانشگاه ایران-روزانه
ادبیات:49         عربی:75          معارف:70           زبان خارجه:48
ریاضیات:37          زیست شناسی:68        فیزیک:76        شیمی:65




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1084
تراز کل:9772
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی بم-روزانه
ادبیات:63           عربی:88         معارف:77           زبان خارجه:24
ریاضیا:45          زیست شناسی:67          فیزیک:49          شیمی:55




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1560
تراز کل:9550
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی کرج-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:43         عربی:48          معارف:65         زبان خارجه:28
ریاضیات:50          زیست شناسی:69       فیزیک:50        شیمی:59




رتبه زیرگروه یک:2167
تراز کل:9337
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی کرمان-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:62           عربی:75          معارف:56          زبان خارجه:24
ریاضیات:58         زیست شناسی:60         فیزیک:61        شیمی:40






سهمیه 5 درصدی
رتبه زیرگروه یک:103
تراز کل:10793

قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی مشهد-روزانه
ادبیات:76          عربی:100       معارف:73          زبان خارجه:69
ریاضیات:72          زیست شناسی:63          فیزیک:79        شیمی:66




رتبه زیرگروه یک:409
تراز کل:10080
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی جندی شاپور اهواز-روزانه

ادبیات:68      عربی:83       معارف:70        زبان خارجه:81
ریاضیات:53       زیست شناسی:66         فیزیک:59         شیمی:56




رتبه زیرگروه یک:837
تراز کل:9658

قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی یزد-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:79        عربی:79        معارف:74         زبان خارجه:79
زیاضیات:39        زیست شناسی:57        فیزیک:50        شیمی:52




رتبه زیرگروه یک:1300
تراز کل:9377
قبولی:پزشکی علوم پزشکی گرگان-پردیس خودگردان
ادبیات:65         عربی:72            معارف:67       زبان خارجه:48

ریاضیات:47        زیست شناسی:56         فیزیک:47         شیمی:51_

----------


## V_buqs

> اینهاهمه منطقه3کنکوراند97و96(96فقط149)
> البته این آخریه که روپوش سفیدپزشکی داره درحالت کلیه


این رتبه 1098 مال 97 هست؟ 
رتبه خودتون چند شد؟

----------


## V_buqs

> بله واسه آلابودکنکوردومشون
> رتبه خودم12واندی97کنکوراولم بودولی کلا2ونیم ماه جدی خودندم حالااندی اش روهم نگفتم شخصیه


خوبه . مال منو به ریالم حساب کنیش و تقسیم و ساده و جذر هم بگیری به ده هزار نمیرسه  :Yahoo (4): 
الان میخایید دوباره کنکور بدید یا رفتید دانشگاه ؟ چه رشته ایی؟ کجا؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> با توجه به تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 برای آوردن رتبه زیر800 باید درصد های زیر رو داشته باشی 
> 
> ادبیات فارسی 70 %
> عربی 50 % 
> دینی 70 %
> ریاضیات 50 %
> زیست 70 %
> فیزیک 40 %
> ...


من درصدام نزدیکه همینه فقط عربی رو 85 زدم شیمی 62
اما بخاطر فیزیک 20% رتبه ام شد 3هزار
پس جمله آخرتو حذف کن ..... کلا چون بخاطر فیزیک پشت موندم روی اسمش آلرژی دارم

----------


## maryam13

> من درصدام نزدیکه همینه فقط عربی رو 85 زدم شیمی 62
> اما بخاطر فیزیک 20% رتبه ام شد 3هزار
> پس جمله آخرتو حذف کن ..... کلا چون بخاطر فیزیک پشت موندم روی اسمش آلرژی دارم


واقعا فیزیک خیلی رو اعصابه ............

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> با توجه به تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 برای آوردن رتبه زیر800 باید درصد های زیر رو داشته باشی 
> 
> ادبیات فارسی 70 %
> عربی 50 % 
> دینی 70 %
> ریاضیات 50 %
> زیست 70 %
> فیزیک 40 %
> ...


آره تو راست میگی :Yahoo (20): 
شب بخیر کوشولووووو :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## maryam13

> آره تو راست میگی
> شب بخیر کوشولووووو


من موندم کی با فیزیک 10درصد قبول شده .................مگر اینکه سهمیه ای باشه که اون بحثش جداس

----------


## rezagmi

> من موندم کی با فیزیک 10درصد قبول شده .................مگر اینکه سهمیه ای باشه که اون بحثش جداس


با زیست 13درصد هم کلاسی دارم
ولی همون سال که همه فیزیک ریاضی رو قهوه ای کرده بودن این فیزیکش 90 و اندی بود جبران کرده بود ریاضیش 80 بود

اما در کل نمیشه رو داده های تک افتاده قضاوت کرد

ضمن این که 70 درصد زیستی که نوشته بچه بازی نیست ی سال تلاش پی در پی میخواد که ی کنکور زیست 70 بیاد

----------


## maryam13

> با زیست 13درصد هم کلاسی دارم
> ولی همون سال که همه فیزیک ریاضی رو قهوه ای کرده بودن این فیزیکش 90 و اندی بود جبران کرده بود ریاضیش 80 بود
> 
> اما در کل نمیشه رو داده های تک افتاده قضاوت کرد
> 
> ضمن این که 70 درصد زیستی که نوشته بچه بازی نیست ی سال تلاش پی در پی میخواد که ی کنکور زیست 70 بیاد


اونم چرت گفته زیست 13درصد اگه خودت رفتی تو سایت سنجش کارنمشو دیدی اونوقت باور کن

----------


## rezagmi

> اونم چرت گفته زیست 13درصد اگه خودت رفتی تو سایت سنجش کارنمشو دیدی اونوقت باور کن


اطلاعاتم مطمئنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## maryam13

> اطلاعاتم مطمئنه


خدا رو شکر

----------


## MehranWilson

[emoji52]

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## V_buqs

> نه باباموندم ان شاالله امسال پزشکی میارم خب شرایط چندان خوب نیست ولی این آخرین شانسمه یه تاپیکی بودخیلی انگیزشیه ازرتبه180هزاربه6هزاررسیده اندفکرکنم دلنوشته های من در کنکور 97 (بخوانید تا رستگار شوید)تاپیک خوبیه خب ببینیدمسالتون چی بوده؟؟؟؟ضعف هاتون روکنترل وبرطرف کنیدمن همیشه برنامه ریزیه


من نخوندم (آدم رو راست باشه بهتره الکی بهونه بیاره  :Yahoo (4):    )   
نخوندم چون اصلا وقت نمیشد ولی خب امسال رو شروع کردم واقعا به خوندن از مهر استارت زدم تقریبا، فیلم های آلا رو میبینم تست میزنم خلاصه مینویسم مرور میکنم (درسته همینا یا چیزی جا گذاشتم ؟)

آخرین شانس هم نمیشه اسمشو گذاشت اگه حالشو داشته باشی میتونی با نظام جدیدیا ثبت نام کنی  :Yahoo (4): 
البته کتاباشون فرق میکنه کلی رو مخه

----------


## V_buqs

> [emoji52]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk


دنیایی از سکوت ممنون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

> آره تو راست میگی
> شب بخیر کوشولووووو


حالا چرا گریه میکنی؟  :Yahoo (21): 
من نه مشاورم نه پولی گرفتم فقط یه نکته رو گفتم یادتون نره  :Yahoo (4):  
شب بخیر گوگولی خوابا خوب ببینی 
*** بوس لالا رو فراموش که نکردی عزیزکم؟

----------


## V_buqs

> من موندم کی با فیزیک 10درصد قبول شده .................مگر اینکه سهمیه ای باشه که اون بحثش جداس


گزینه دو برو بزن من نوشتم اون بالا ( با توجه به تخمین گزینه 2 ) 

الکی از رو جو هم نظر ندیم ممنون

----------


## konkor-82

با توجه به بررسی کارنامه ها متوجه یه نکته خیلی ظریفی شدم و اون اینه که درصد فیزیک نسبت به دروس دیگه به شدت در رتبه تاثیر بیشتری داره
واقعا رقابت سنگینه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mlt

والا یه صفحه فیزیک می ارزه کل ریاضی رو


> با توجه به بررسی کارنامه ها متوجه یه نکته خیلی ظریفی شدم و اون اینه که درصد فیزیک نسبت به دروس دیگه به شدت در رتبه تاثیر بیشتری داره
> واقعا رقابت سنگینه

----------


## maryam23

> با توجه به بررسی کارنامه ها متوجه یه نکته خیلی ظریفی شدم و اون اینه که درصد فیزیک نسبت به دروس دیگه به شدت در رتبه تاثیر بیشتری داره
> واقعا رقابت سنگینه


این در حالیه که ضریب فیزیک  برای رشته داروسازی و پزشکی 2 هست ولی تعیین کننده تر تا ریاضی و شیمی که ضریبش بیشتر

----------


## mlt

مشاورا شیمی با زیست مقایسه میکنن از نظر ترازدهی


> این در حالیه که ضریب فیزیک  برای رشته داروسازی و پزشکی 2 هست ولی تعیین کننده تر تا ریاضی و شیمی که ضریبش بیشتر

----------


## reza fff

برا 80 زدن شیمی خیلی باید سریع باشیم...اونقدرم باس تست بزنیم سره جلسه سوالا عجیب غریب نباشن برامون..حدودا 28 تا سوال اونم بدون غلط :Yahoo (117):

----------


## violin girl

دوست عزیز استارتر درصدایی که واسه شیمی و زیست نوشتی اصلا شوخی نیست!!! 
درضمن هیچ وقت تو کنکور تایم یه درس رو فدای درس دیگه نکنید چون اگه اون درسی که روش سرمایه گذاری کردید سخت باشه و اونی ک خوب نخوندید اسون باشه که بشه بالای 70 زد قشنگ کارتون خراب میشه
مشاورای پولکی ب این احتمالات فکر میکنن معمولا؛)

----------


## violin girl

> این در حالیه که ضریب فیزیک  برای رشته داروسازی و پزشکی 2 هست ولی تعیین کننده تر تا ریاضی و شیمی که ضریبش بیشتر


این حرفت درباره سالهای اخیر خیلی صدق نمیکنه چون شیمی خیلی سخت شده ولی با این حال فیزیک هنوز خیلی بیشتر از ریاضی تاثیر گذار هست

----------


## V_buqs

> دوست عزیز استارتر درصدایی که واسه شیمی و زیست نوشتی اصلا شوخی نیست!!! 
> درضمن هیچ وقت تو کنکور تایم یه درس رو فدای درس دیگه نکنید چون اگه اون درسی که روش سرمایه گذاری کردید سخت باشه و اونی ک خوب نخوندید اسون باشه که بشه بالای 70 زد قشنگ کارتون خراب میشه
> مشاورای پولکی ب این احتمالات فکر میکنن معمولا؛)


من تو این مطلب فیزیک رو 10 گذاشتم ینی شما فیزیک هم نزنی باز رتبه ت خوبه اون تایمی که قراره رو فیزیک بزاری میتونی روی شیمی و زیست بزاری و بیشتر روشون کار کنی   :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Seyed Chester

> یه بار دیگه این 2تا کارنامَرو نگاه کنید تا بفهمید قضیه چیه ! عمومیاشون که یکسانه . اولی زیست و ریاضیش یکم بالاتره ولی دومی فیزیک و شیمیش میانگین  17 درصد بیشتره ! همین باعث شده کشوریش 2 برابر دومی شه ! این رتبه ی منطقه ی 3 هستا ! منطقه 1 و 2 ای ها با این رتبه باید غاز بچرونن یا برن پردیس ! حالا بگید فیزیک تاثیر نداره ! بعدم شما فکر کن رفتی سرِ جلسه دیدی زیست خیلی از سوالا مبهم و تخیلی طرح شده . اینجا دیگه علم نمیتونه کمک کنه . با شیمی هم که واقعا خیلی سخته جبران کردن ! میمونه ریاضی و فیزیک !
> 
> فایل پیوست 83801
> فایل پیوست 83802


Dmn
چقدر تاثیر داره لعنتی
اقا چیکار کنم فیزیک شیمی برسونم؟ایا 10 ساعت کافیه در هفته برای هر درس؟پایمم نابوده ینی هیچی بلدنیستم

----------


## B3hism

من یه چیزی بگم ؛ 
باید ببخشیدم که شاید زیاد ربطی نداشته باشه به موضوع این پست ،
ولی خب با خوندن کامنت هاتون چند تا چیز رو دلم میخواد بگم .
امتحانات مدرسه مون از همون اول دبستان ، یازده ماهی که از خدمت سربازیم میگذره ، سالهایی که درگیر کنکور بودم و ... این رو بهم فهمونده که تا وقتی درگیر یه قضیه باشی ، خیلی برات سخت و مشکل میگذره .
اما همین که ازش رها بشی و برگردی و به پشت سرت یه نگاه بندازی ، میبینی چیزی جز یه خاله بازی ساده نبوده .
چه زیادند اونایی که آرزو دارند به سن و سال زیر 30 سال برگردند تا بتونند مسیر زندگیشون رو عوض کنند با این کنکور لعنتی .
اینا همونایی اند که تا وقتی درگیر درس و کنکور و دانشگاه بودند ، فکر میکردند کوهی از سنگ و آهن جلوشونه و برای رسیدن به خواسته شون ، باید زمین و زمان رو به هم بدوزند ، بخاطر همین به حداقل ها راضی شدند و الان پشیمونند از انتخاب هایی که میتونستند بکنند و نکردند .
.
شیمی هر سال سخته ؟ زیست 70 زدن کار حضرت فیله ؟ برای ریاضی 50 زدن حتمن باید نذر و نیاز کرد و پای امامزاده ها رو باز کرد به کنکور ؟
من به شما میگم شش ماه دیگه یه امتحان عربی 25 سواله داری . این شش ماه رو هم فرصت میدم بخونی . حتی این ارفاق رو میکنم و تیپ سوالات و بودجه بندی سوالات و هزارتا نمونه سوال هم میذارم جلوتون .
میتونی ازش 15 بگیری ؟ کسی هست که جواب بده نه ، نمیتونم ؟؟
خیلی بی انصافی نیست اینطور ترس داشتن از درصد های کنکور ؟
اگر جلوی چند صفحه کتاب کم بیارید و از پسشون برنیاید ، هیچکس بهتون حق نمیده که لایق چیزهای خوب باشید توی زندگی .
بچه ها بخدا قسم چند سال دیگه به دلهره های امروزتون میخندید .
هممون رد میشیم از این دوره ، اما وقتی به عقب بر میگردیم یه بچه ی حدودن بیست ساله رو میبینیم
 که یا باهوش بوده و بدون انتظار معجزه و تردستی و ...  و فقط با واقع بینی و تلاش به چیزی که خواسته رسیده ، 
یا بچه ای رو میبینیم که ترس و تنبلی و ضعف ، شدند بهونه هاش برای نرسیدن به آرزوش .

ببخشید باز هم ...؛

----------


## alireza.mo79

> سلام 
> با توجه به تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 برای آوردن رتبه زیر800 باید درصد های زیر رو داشته باشی 
> 
> ادبیات فارسی 70 %
> عربی 50 % 
> دینی 70 %
> ریاضیات 50 %
> زیست 70 %
> فیزیک 40 %
> ...


داداش یه سوال تو تهایی فک میکنی یا یه اتاق فکری چیزی پشتته اخه این حجم از بار علمی بی سابقه اس.
فک کردی زدنه این درصدا الکیه اگه بود این همه رقابت نبود که تو حالا یه دفعه بخوای بیای راهکار بدی :Yahoo (20): 
بعدش اون فیزیک 10درصدت خیلی چرت بود من خودم کارنامه دیدم با فیزیک 10 درصد در بهترین حالت بشه 4000 اورد پس الکی بچه ها رو گم راه نکن

----------


## -AnTiQuE-

ببینین بچه ها نمیخواد برین سراغ تخمین رتبه و ... من خودم اینجام تا براتون درس عبرت باشم.تو کنکور تجربی 97 درصدم هام به اینصورته:  ادبیات:50%    عربی:50%  دینی:10%    زبان:15%  زمین:0%   ریاضی:74%  زیست:0%  شیمی:30%   فیزیک:50%    با این درصدها رتبه ام تو منطقه3 شد 15000 اما تو زیر گروه1 شد 30000 !!!!!! پس همین جا میگم اگه داوطلب رشته تجربی، زیست + شیمی رو بالا نزه محاله محاله محاله بتونه رتبه خوب بیاره.دادن  وقت یه درس به درس دیگه تو کنکور اشتباه مرگباره،همون اشتباهی که خودم امسال انجام دادم و وقت زیست رو به درس های دیگه دادم.اینم بگم که به خاطر ندونستن زیست اون رو 0 نزدم بلکه تو کانون به طور میانگین50% میزدم و فقط به خاطر نداشتن برنامه سر جلسه کنکور از خیر زیست گذشتم و اینطوری آیندمو ****** فرستادم.

----------


## hyun jung

> من یه چیزی بگم ؛ 
> باید ببخشیدم که شاید زیاد ربطی نداشته باشه به موضوع این پست ،
> ولی خب با خوندن کامنت هاتون چند تا چیز رو دلم میخواد بگم .
> امتحانات مدرسه مون از همون اول دبستان ، یازده ماهی که از خدمت سربازیم میگذره ، سالهایی که درگیر کنکور بودم و ... این رو بهم فهمونده که تا وقتی درگیر یه قضیه باشی ، خیلی برات سخت و مشکل میگذره .
> اما همین که ازش رها بشی و برگردی و به پشت سرت یه نگاه بندازی ، میبینی چیزی جز یه خاله بازی ساده نبوده .
> چه زیادند اونایی که آرزو دارند به سن و سال زیر 30 سال برگردند تا بتونند مسیر زندگیشون رو عوض کنند با این کنکور لعنتی .
> اینا همونایی اند که تا وقتی درگیر درس و کنکور و دانشگاه بودند ، فکر میکردند کوهی از سنگ و آهن جلوشونه و برای رسیدن به خواسته شون ، باید زمین و زمان رو به هم بدوزند ، بخاطر همین به حداقل ها راضی شدند و الان پشیمونند از انتخاب هایی که میتونستند بکنند و نکردند .
> .
> شیمی هر سال سخته ؟ زیست 70 زدن کار حضرت فیله ؟ برای ریاضی 50 زدن حتمن باید نذر و نیاز کرد و پای امامزاده ها رو باز کرد به کنکور ؟
> ...


سلام
حرفاتون کاملا درست و منطقی
ولی موضوعی که باعث استرس و تخیلی به نظر رسیدن درصد های بالا برای اکثریت بچه هاست، اینه که فقط همون امتحان عربی که گفتین نیست. دروس دیگه ای هم وجود دارن و صد البته سرعت عمل. اصل مشکل همین هاست وگرنه دادن یه امتحان به قول شما عربی 25 سواله با وجود نمونه سوالات و چه و چه و چه و آوردن نمره خوب کار خیلی سختی نیست. نمیگم نمیشه درصد خیلی خوب آورد، فقط اون موضوعی که فکر میکنم تو ذهن بیشتر بچه های کنکوری هست و بهشون استرس میده و مانع تلاش حداکثریشون میشه رو بیان کردم.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_آخه مگه الکیه شیمی رو 80 بزنید اونم با وضع الان شیمی_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_وضع کنکور داره هر سال بدتر و بدتر میشه 
اگه جلو شو نگیرن یه سالی میرسه که درصد پایین ۸۰ یعنی فراموشی پزشکی و.....
هر سال سخت تر و سخت تر_

----------


## B3hism

> سلام
> حرفاتون کاملا درست و منطقی
> ولی موضوعی که باعث استرس و تخیلی به نظر رسیدن درصد های بالا برای اکثریت بچه هاست، اینه که فقط همون امتحان عربی که گفتین نیست. دروس دیگه ای هم وجود دارن و صد البته سرعت عمل. اصل مشکل همین هاست وگرنه دادن یه امتحان به قول شما عربی 25 سواله با وجود نمونه سوالات و چه و چه و چه و آوردن نمره خوب کار خیلی سختی نیست. نمیگم نمیشه درصد خیلی خوب آورد، فقط اون موضوعی که فکر میکنم تو ذهن بیشتر بچه های کنکوری هست و بهشون استرس میده و مانع تلاش حداکثریشون میشه رو بیان کردم.


خواهری منظور من ، برداشتِ شما نبود .
من میگم هیچ چیز اون قدری که به نظر می رسه مشکل نیست .
وقتی درگیر چیزی باشیم ، خیلی بزرگ میبینمش .
اکثر کسایی که توی راهی موفق میشند ، درگیر شاخ و برگ های اون چیز نمیشند .
نگفتم آسونه ؛ گفتم غیرممکن نیست .

----------


## V_buqs

> داداش یه سوال تو تهایی فک میکنی یا یه اتاق فکری چیزی پشتته اخه این حجم از بار علمی بی سابقه اس.
> فک کردی زدنه این درصدا الکیه اگه بود این همه رقابت نبود که تو حالا یه دفعه بخوای بیای راهکار بدی
> بعدش اون فیزیک 10درصدت خیلی چرت بود من خودم کارنامه دیدم با فیزیک 10 درصد در بهترین حالت بشه 4000 اورد پس الکی بچه ها رو گم راه نکن


چقدر تیز و بزی تو واااااااااوووووووو  :Yahoo (4): 
اینا کف درصد هاست همینارم نخایی بزنی باید بری بمیری پس  :Yahoo (4):  خدانگهدار

----------


## V_buqs

> _آخه مگه الکیه شیمی رو 80 بزنید اونم با وضع الان شیمی_


اره میشه زد  :Yahoo (21):  
اگه نمیشد که نمی آوردنش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza.mo79

> چقدر تیز و بزی تو واااااااااوووووووو 
> اینا کف درصد هاست همینارم نخایی بزنی باید بری بمیری پس  خدانگهدار


حاجی تو خودت زیر هزار اوردی؟ که ایجور بلبل بازی در میاری شر میگی .
با ای فکر هیچ **** نمیشی ok?
من خودم پارسال یه مدت خواستم با همین فرمون پیش برم دیدم با این شرایط رقابت حداقل باید فیزیک و ریاضی 40 بزنی.
بعدشم عمو تو فک کنم زیست و شیمیت بالا 90 که به من میگی اگه این درصدایی که میگی نیارم  باید برم بمیرم خخخخ
ردی داداش

----------


## V_buqs

> حاجی تو خودت زیر هزار اوردی؟ که ایجور بلبل بازی در میاری شر میگی .
> با ای فکر هیچ **** نمیشی ok?
> من خودم پارسال یه مدت خواستم با همین فرمون پیش برم دیدم با این شرایط رقابت حداقل باید فیزیک و ریاضی 40 بزنی.
> بعدشم عمو تو فک کنم زیست و شیمیت بالا 90 که به من میگی اگه این درصدایی که میگی نیارم  باید برم بمیرم خخخخ
> ردی داداش


تو خودت زیر هزار آوردی که ک** شر تفت میدی؟  :Yahoo (4):  

من نگفتم عملیه اگه چشماتو باز کنی میبینی نوشتم با توجه به تخمین گزینه 2

----------


## alireza.mo79

> تو خودت زیر هزار آوردی که ک** شر تفت میدی؟  
> 
> من نگفتم عملیه اگه چشماتو باز کنی میبینی نوشتم با توجه به تخمین گزینه 2


من ادعایی نکردم تو میگی 80 شیمیو ...
پس اگه عملی نیست ببند دیگه دهنتو
دیدی که اکثر بچه ها با حرفت مخالف بودن موضوع تاپیکو دیدم گفتم الان چی کشف کردی خخخخخ

----------


## V_buqs

> من ادعایی نکردم تو میگی 80 شیمیو ...
> پس اگه عملی نیست ببند دیگه دهنتو
> دیدی که اکثر بچه ها با حرفت مخالف بودن موضوع تاپیکو دیدم گفتم الان چی کشف کردی خخخخخ


 :Yahoo (21): ||||||||||||

باشه شما درست میگی همون جمله اول وااااااااااااااوووووووووو  و تو چقدر تیز و بزی  :Yahoo (4): 


========= ویرایش ===================
من گفتم میشه مثلا یه درسو نزد جاش روی یه درس دیگه بیشتر زد شیمی که راحت میشه آورد زیست فقط کار میخاد 

از روی جو هم نظر ندی سنگین تری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dayi javad

_هنوز خوش بینی به سبزی فردا ؟
( رضا یزدانی )

فردا اینطوری دارین میخونین قهوه ای 
( جواد )


من بخونم و نخونم 
قبول شم و نشم ب هیچ جام نیس!
میرم سراغ کار و زندگیم و همین کارمو ادامه میدم نهایتش ی دانشگاه آزاد و .... ی مدرک ک قا میکنم  میزنم ب دیفال !


ولی شما ب خودتون ظلم نکنین !

بشینین بخونین !

نمیخاد منجی و فرشته نجات دیگران باشین تا وقتی خودتون لبه پرتگاهین

خودتونو نجات بدین_

----------


## alireza.mo79

> ||||||||||||
> 
> باشه شما درست میگی همون جمله اول وااااااااااااااوووووووووو  و تو چقدر تیز و بزی 
> 
> 
> ========= ویرایش ===================
> من گفتم میشه مثلا یه درسو نزد جاش روی یه درس دیگه بیشتر زد شیمی که راحت میشه آورد زیست فقط کار میخاد 
> 
> از روی جو هم نظر ندی سنگین تری


عب نداره یه چیزی خوردی موندی توش.
از ای به بعد سعی کن قبل ای که یه پست بزاری فک کنی دادا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## V_buqs

> عب نداره یه چیزی خوردی موندی توش.
> از ای به بعد سعی کن قبل ای که یه پست بزاری فک کنی دادا


تو فعلا اومدی داری میمالی واسه ملت  :Yahoo (4):  =)) 
من دوست داشتم پست گذاشتم خاستم ببینم *** خوراش کیان که مشخص شد  :Yahoo (4): 


==== ویرایش =====

اگه سوالی یا حرفی موند اینجا دیگه نفرست تلگرام پیام بده  :Yahoo (4): 
آی دی همین یوزرمه پیام بده

----------


## alireza.mo79

> تو فعلا اومدی داری میمالی واسه ملت  =)) 
> من دوست داشتم پست گذاشتم خاستم ببینم *** خوراش کیان که مشخص شد 
> 
> 
> ==== ویرایش =====
> 
> اگه سوالی یا حرفی موند اینجا دیگه نفرست تلگرام پیام بده 
> آی دی همین یوزرمه پیام بده


بزار باو اسکل 
تا همینجاشم زیادی وقتمو بات تلف کردم

----------

